# URGENT PLS: forgot to put my passport with my uk visa application



## oloridee (Mar 23, 2011)

Good day people,
i am currently in the uk,i just sent in my post study work visa in the post today at about 16:52, the post office had closed before i realised i had not send in my passport with the application (how stupid? i know).
i have called the post office but they said the post had gone. the man i spoke to at the post office said the home office will write to request for my passport, is this true? should i fax/email/ a letter to the home office to explain the situation or what can i do please help.
thank you for your time.
dee.


----------



## fennie56 (Jan 25, 2011)

They are more likely to simply reject the application and send it all back. Wouldn't try to contact them... Just wait


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

oloridee said:


> Good day people,
> i am currently in the uk,i just sent in my post study work visa in the post today at about 16:52, the post office had closed before i realised i had not send in my passport with the application (how stupid? i know).
> i have called the post office but they said the post had gone. the man i spoke to at the post office said the home office will write to request for my passport, is this true? should i fax/email/ a letter to the home office to explain the situation or what can i do please help.
> thank you for your time.
> dee.


Hey! Well good news is I think you will be ok. I accidentally did not sent my passport in either. I didn't know I needed to send the actual passport in, I just sent a copy of it. They sent back everything I mailed to them initially along with a letter saying to submit my passport and a $12 money order (which I also did not know about) along with the letter and everything they sent back. So I sent it all back the next day with the letter and I received my visa in 3 weeks. So, no worries. Hopefully that is protocol.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## hjy1982 (Jan 30, 2012)

Just adding my experience here. I realised that I forgot to put my passport minutes after I handed it in at a post office, but the package was gone already when I returned there. So I called the UK Border Agency the next working day. An officer told me that I should just wait till the Home Office contacts me, HO would either 1) instruct me to send my passport or 2) send back the application package & instruct me to re-submit it soon. Although my visa will be expired by the time HO contacts me, the officer said it won't be a problem as I have already submitted the application in time. So I'm currently waiting a letter from the Home Office, hopefully it won't take long...


----------



## PhillyChic (Jan 28, 2012)

Hhjy1982 I'm in the same situation, we forgot to include my passport and VISA photo with the packave. Did you end up being instructed to send your passport or to resend the application? And did you have to pay again? I hope so much that we don't have to pay again.


----------

